

Six hours in: launching a niche microsite - newmediaclay
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/how-to-market-your-company-microsite

======
ryanwaggoner
That's actually a pretty interesting idea for a website. It held my attention
for longer than I thought it would. I voted on probably 10 of the random
races.

~~~
newmediaclay
Yea, we were expecting the avg person to vote around 5 times. However, people
have so far been voting an average of around 7 or 8. It's fun to see that
people are actually using it and fully interacting with the site.

------
johns
You should make the voting the home page. Get people into it right away. After
their first vote, then give them more info.

~~~
newmediaclay
Yea, we had an internal debate about that. Whether a marquis race should show
first (presidential), a random race, or the info page. We thought the
presidential race might make it look too partisan and distract from people
really delving in, and that a random race could have 2 really ugly sites and
also disenchant someone. So, we decided to put our philosophy up front and
encourage people to delve in. The bounce rate has been really low, so we've
been pleased with that.

~~~
johns
You could combat that by picking a couple 'featured' matchups that have high-
quality sites. Or pull from the top x% of popular ones.

------
johns
Besides the report, what are you going to do Nov 5th?

~~~
newmediaclay
Good question - we're going to gather a lot of relevant data in addition just
to winner vs. loser. We haven't settled on all of the criteria yet, but it
will be things like: video on the front page, social networking links on
homepage, blog feed to homepage, etc.

Also, after the election, we'll live the site up w/ the results so people can
keep going back and checking it out.

Have any other good ideas for things we should be doing after the election?

